# CAN YOU KEEP RICE



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Does anyone cook rice for a few days and store it in the fridge for a couple of days? Just wondered if its a good idea or not.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2009/01/27/2475255.htm

hope the link works mate........

I cook and store rice but only for a few days, and reheat it in the microwave as it does contain high levels of bacteria that cooking dosnt kill.........

I only found this out a little while ago and since then have been a lot more careful in the way that I store rice

the jist of the link is

if you're not going to eat rice straight after you've cooked it, then you need to store it in the fridge - as soon as possible, but definitely within four hours. Refrigeration won't kill the bacteria but it will slow down its growth - any uneaten rice should be thrown out after three days in the fridge.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I cook a load all at once and store in a Tupperware tub in the fridge. 4-5 days without any problems. Perfect for quickly knocking up next days lunch... :thumb:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2009/01/27/2475255.htm
> 
> hope the link works mate........
> 
> ...


I always understood it was the reheating that could activate the spores, kept cold you were pretty safe.. :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I know I am the worlds worst for food, my husband is constantly accusing me of poisoning him, lol

but I think the thing with rice is that the bacteria will keep growing but keeping it cold just slows it down, when you cook it and leave it covered in the pan is the worst time for the bacteria spores to grow as the conditions are warm and moist.....

the bacteria will still multiply in the fridge but not at such a great rate so you have a few days before it is unsafe to eat......

as reheating it wont kill the bacteria thats on it,

however I think I am immune to all food poisonings after building up a great immune system.......lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Nelson said:


> I always understood it was the reheating that could activate the spores, kept cold you were pretty safe.. :confused1:


Doyou eat all your meals cold?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I cook a massive batch of rice on a Sunday and use the last of it during the day on Friday. As soon as it's cooked i leave it under cold running water to watch the starch etc out then drain it and get it straight in the fridge.

The main point is that rice should never be left at room temperature for any length of time, as long as you follow this you'll be fine but if you're a child/elderly/got a weak immune system for any reason then i wouldn't leave rice any more than three days in the fridge.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Doyou eat all your meals cold?


Just lunch at work. Cook the rice and keep cold, add chicken and keep a tub of cottage cheese in the fridge at work. Mix it all up - Scoff...!!! I also add sultanas... :cool2:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

interesting


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Sorry for hijack.

Is there any reason why Uncle Bens express rice(or any other similar product) can't be eaten without re-heating??


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I cook enough rice for 2 days and then heat it up in the micro for 1min 30 sec for each meal.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why not buy cous cous. they you just add boiling water and stir and leave for 3 mins. job done. or buy the fresh stuff and eat it cold


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it easier to make enough for 2 days then its there ready for you.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its fine to keep for a few days.

Bacillus cereus can form spores dureing cooking these spores will then lie dormant until in adequate conditions to regermanate.

So if the rice is cooled properly and stores properly it is fine.


----------

